# Real Benefits of GHRP6/2



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Hi Guys

Been doing some research on GHRP6 as found a somewhere legit than supplies it cheap whilst I was looking for MT2 :whistling:

Can someone more knowledgeable please explain the real benefits and their experiences as alot of the information I've found is anecdotale (feck me I'm using big words tonight). I hear alot on other forums about increased appetite, lower BF etc but am really interested as I've found that I respond very well to GABA so in theory this will be much better :thumb:

What I'm really asking is, is it worth using it on its own or is it something to use with gear?

Also is GHRP6 or GHRP2 preferred as the'yre more or less the same price?

Cheers

:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

as with most things in this sport, its going to be a suck it and see to see how you react to it. Alot report fat loss, epetite gain, better sleep etc. I have only been using it for two weeks so have nothing to report yet really.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm 42 and have a bad shoulder due to a severe injury 12 years back playing rugby.

On GHRP2 with CJC, my injury feels so much better that I hardly notice it, fat loss has occurred and I sleep better and this is all from one shot before bed 5 days out of 7.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Simon m said:


> I'm 42 and have a bad shoulder due to a severe injury 12 years back playing rugby.
> 
> On GHRP2 with CJC, my injury feels so much better that I hardly notice it, fat loss has occurred and I sleep better and this is all from one shot before bed 5 days out of 7.


After doing some further research on the US boards GHRP2 and CJC seems to be a popular combination.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is a sticky in this section that i posted that explains it all....

GHRP releases natty GH if you combine GHRP with CJC-1295 WO DAC otherwise known as GRF MOD 1-29 then the spike in GH is doubled....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

My GHRP/6 course made me eat like a horse, and that was on 100mcgs a day then up to 500mcgs a day, everyone i know that has been on it says the same thing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GHRP-6 increases hunger this is one of the side effects this is why most who diet choose the more potent GHRP-2 which does not have this side effect


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I will be going for g2 next time, cant handle the hunger after the shots, well i can but i tend to eat chocolate and icecreams asif im going hypo


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone know for any good info on G2 doses how to use ect? im a peptide noob


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Look in the muscle research section and there is a sticky on it mate,m posted by pscarb


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice one thanks mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you use the search function there are lenty of info in this section of the forum......

GHRP-6 has a saturation dose of 1mcg per kg based on studies for a 100kg man at a dose of 100mcg 3 x day, GHRP-2 is more efficient so the saturation dose is slightly less the assumption is .8mcg per kg so 80mcg 3 x day for a 100kg man....

saturation dose means that above this dose you see diminished returns, so simply put 200mcg will not return double the results to 100mcg in fact studies show the return when doubling the dose to 200mcg return only 27% more results than 100mcg...


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if you use the search function there are lenty of info in this section of the forum......
> 
> GHRP-6 has a saturation dose of 1mcg per kg based on studies for a 100kg man at a dose of 100mcg 3 x day, GHRP-2 is more efficient so the saturation dose is slightly less the assumption is .8mcg per kg so 80mcg 3 x day for a 100kg man....
> 
> saturation dose means that above this dose you see diminished returns, so simply put 200mcg will not return double the results to 100mcg in fact studies show the return when doubling the dose to 200mcg return only 27% more results than 100mcg...


Thanks Pscarb just reading the sticky now looks interesting :thumbup1:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> if you use the search function there are lenty of info in this section of the forum......
> 
> GHRP-6 has a saturation dose of 1mcg per kg based on studies for a 100kg man at a dose of 100mcg 3 x day, GHRP-2 is more efficient so the saturation dose is slightly less the assumption is .8mcg per kg so 80mcg 3 x day for a 100kg man....
> 
> saturation dose means that above this dose you see diminished returns, so simply put 200mcg will not return double the results to 100mcg in fact studies show the return when doubling the dose to 200mcg return only 27% more results than 100mcg...


Thanks Pscarb, had a read of the sticky but everything seemed a little confusing, all makes a little more sense.

at 100mcg 3x per day its not a very costly hobby compared to AAS, especially given the cost direct from China :thumbup1:


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

does it actually burn fat whilst eating clean on a bulk?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorebuttman said:


> does it actually burn fat whilst eating clean on a bulk?


to be honest mate i get tired of saying this........

it releases natural GH from the pituitary gland so the effects will be the same as injecting GH because it is GH


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Its infact better than synth gh as there are no purity and degredation issues with the peptide chain..

My wieghts been about 3-4kg heavier since I started ghrp and mod-grf. So full all the time I really rate them.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Also both isoforms of gh (20 & 22 kda MW) are released naturally by the pituary, synth gh is only 22kda iirc


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

steve ,how many iu's can ghrp6-2 deliver a day?equivalent.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i am looking forward to this  thanks for all the info .. 

Pscarb .. that article in the muscle and research section was great info .. thank you


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Mal,

according to the general consensus approx 2iu pharma gh per 100mcg ghrp/grf shot iirc.

Please bear in mind though that this is ideal world stuff, clinical setting, pharma grade peptides etc etc

I tend to dose a little higher than standard and aim for 4 x ed, I would say that this "feels" like approx 5-10iu gh. The reason I am so vague is that I have never used any pharma gh and generics vary too much.

IMO the only reason to use synth gh these days is to switch protocols to stop desenzitation or for a blast.

I've also used the basal + bolus method of gh peptides + gh approx 20 mins later and rate this also.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MXD said:


> *Its infact better than synth gh as there are no purity and degredation issues with the peptide chain..*
> 
> My wieghts been about 3-4kg heavier since I started ghrp and mod-grf. So full all the time I really rate them.


disagree with the section in bold above...how do you know the peptides you are using to release natty GH are pure and have not degraded?



StephenC said:


> Also both isoforms of gh (20 & 22 kda MW) are released naturally by the pituary, synth gh is only 22kda iirc


there you go bringing the science into it again and confusing the issue 

i have used GH for several years and i have used GHRP and GRF peptides for probably 2-3yrs long before they where the norm as they are now.

To be honest i find GH to be better overall yes these peptides are good but not the best plus most just take a GHRP when studies have show the release is double if combined with Mod GRF 1-29 this confuses me....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> To be honest i find GH to be better overall yes these peptides are good but not the best plus most just take a GHRP when studies have show the release is double if combined with Mod GRF 1-29 this confuses me....


i would say both would play a role as you say,and for injurys etc

a good alternative to gh.my concern i think is purity,you see so

many places selling this stuff and seems cheap for a peptide

but im no expert,but if you do the 2 together 3-4 times a day

is it that much cheaper than gh in the end?per week.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> disagree with the section in bold above...how do you know the peptides you are using to release natty GH are pure and have not degraded?
> 
> there you go bringing the science into it again and confusing the issue
> 
> ...


Sorry Paul, I'll try n keep it dumbed down:tongue:

I agree that from the peptides ive tried that gh is better, however I have access to clinical grade peptides which are approx 20x more expensive than generics so I'll reserve judgement overall.

Bang for buck for most people I honestly feel that the peptides are the better option as IMO most have no need to be megadosing (blast) synth gh


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

mal said:


> i would say both would play a role as you say,and for injurys etc
> 
> a good alternative to gh.my concern i think is purity,you see so
> 
> ...


That's completely dependent on what quality of peptides and subsequently the quality of gh your buying and how much you pay for each, but IMO it's MUCH cheaper


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

StephenC said:


> Sorry Paul, I'll try n keep it dumbed down:tongue:
> 
> I agree that from the peptides ive tried that gh is better, however I have access to clinical grade peptides which are approx 20x more expensive than generics so I'll reserve judgement overall.
> 
> Bang for buck for most people I honestly feel that the peptides are the better option as IMO most have no need to be megadosing (blast) synth gh


i agree if you have access to clinical grade then it may be different but in the same token i only use Pharma GH now which is in my opinion a different story to chinese GH....

guess i will need to get myself some clinical grade peptides after my show and see what the difference is....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i agree if you have access to clinical grade then it may be different but in the same token i only use Pharma GH now which is in my opinion a different story to chinese GH....
> 
> guess i will need to get myself some clinical grade peptides after my show and see what the difference is....


I've heard of them being pretty impressive but tbh I doubt there as potent as the price increase :lol:


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks for input guys - really useful thread

i normally do some cardio after weights sscv. would i be benefcial to shoot it after weights and then do 30mins of cardio. Will it help the fat burining process without countracting the weights. My question is would it be beneficial?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

sorebuttman said:


> thanks for input guys - really useful thread
> 
> i normally do some cardio after weights sscv. would i be benefcial to shoot it after weights and then do 30mins of cardio. Will it help the fat burining process without countracting the weights. My question is would it be beneficial?


Yes it will increase lipolysis if glycogen levels are depleted from you workout


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

cheers stephen and pscarb


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys, much apprecited.

How big are the vials usually and do they go up in size depending on the qauntity of powder inside e.g. will a 2mg vial be the same size vial as a 10mg vial just with more powder so less bac water can be added?

I don't want to buy a 10mg vial and then have to faff about splitting it.

Cheers


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Yes it will increase lipolysis if glycogen levels are depleted from you workout


 You can also take before fasted cardio when you wake for the same effect


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Simon m said:


> You can also take before fasted cardio when you wake for the same effect


Blasting aside, this my fave way to use gh


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> disagree with the section in bold above...how do you know the peptides you are using to release natty GH are pure and have not degraded?
> 
> there you go bringing the science into it again and confusing the issue
> 
> ...


This may be a ridiculous question but here goes.... 

If GHRP 2 was combined with Mod GRF 1-29 and used 3 x per day at saturation dose, roughly how many ius of gh would that equate to?


----------



## Linked (Dec 17, 2013)

welshman said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Been doing some research on GHRP6 as found a somewhere legit than supplies it cheap whilst I was looking for MT2 :whistling:
> 
> ...


You can definately see the benefits even without running them with roids

I ave been using ghrp-6 and Cjc-1295 (wo DAC) for bout 5 years now , not constantly of cause !

I use it when I come off the roids along side the usual PCT it seems to pump me right up, it's good for my head as usually be paranoid I'm shrinking,

I think your meant to not eat carbs for a window of time before and after bout an hour each side, so they dont interfere with the release of the growth hormone from the gland producing it,,think that 1 hour window of time is reduced a little when you use the CJC with it, not sure why?

Not tried the ghrp-2, think its similar to ghrp-6 but without the hunger

I wouldn't do without them now, if you get the dosages right you will be impressed


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> disagree with the section in bold above...how do you know the peptides you are using to release natty GH are pure and have not degraded?
> 
> there you go bringing the science into it again and confusing the issue
> 
> ...


This may be a ridiculous question but here goes.... 

If GHRP 2 was combined with Mod GRF 1-29 and used 3 x per day at saturation dose, roughly how many ius of gh would that equate to?


----------



## Linked (Dec 17, 2013)

welshman said:


> Thanks for all the info guys, much apprecited.
> 
> How big are the vials usually and do they go up in size depending on the qauntity of powder inside e.g. will a 2mg vial be the same size vial as a 10mg vial just with more powder so less bac water can be added?
> 
> ...


There usually the same size as the gh bottles that you would get in a generic brand 100 iu growth kit

Here's a bottle of the ghrp-6 to show size

The peptides I get

CJC-1295 wo DAC in 2mg

Ghrp-6 In. 5 mg all in same size bottles

I put 1 ml of bac water to CJC

2-2.5 ml bac water to the ghrp-6 depending how brave I'm feeling it can knock me about a bit if I have the ghrp to strong,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CapeTownTony said:


> This may be a ridiculous question but here goes....
> 
> If GHRP 2 was combined with Mod GRF 1-29 and used 3 x per day at saturation dose, roughly how many ius of gh would that equate to?


from a study on Dats site it shows that the comparable IU is 1.15iu from a saturation injection of both GHRP & GHRH


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> from a study on Dats site it shows that the comparable IU is 1.15iu from a saturation injection of both GHRP & GHRH


Many thanks


----------

